# Amazon.ca Order - WOW



## YYCHM (Jul 1, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon I ordered at TDI and set of parallels.  I selected items that shipped via Amazon and were eligible for free shipping.  Both were hand delivered today at 12:45 together in a single box.  Shipping was free and the estimated deliver was to be Monday.

I'm impressed.  Looks like if you select items that state ships via Amazon they are already in the Country.  These were obviously already in Calgary.

Craig


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Yesterday afternoon I ordered at TDI and set of parallels.  I selected items that shipped via Amazon and were eligible for free shipping.  Both were hand delivered today at 12:45 together in a single box.  Shipping was free and the estimated deliver was to be Monday.
> 
> I'm impressed.  Looks like if you select items that state ships via Amazon they are already in the Country.  These were obviously already in Calgary.
> 
> Craig


Yes things were terribly slow there for a while but it appears to be getting back to normal.  When an item happens to be in Calgary I can order in the morning and often have it in the morning on day three all the way down here in Warner. Pretty damn good.  BC warehouse adds about 1-2 days  eastern Canada location often a week or more.


----------



## Bradells (Jul 1, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Yesterday afternoon I ordered at TDI and set of parallels.  I selected items that shipped via Amazon and were eligible for free shipping.  Both were hand delivered today at 12:45 together in a single box.  Shipping was free and the estimated deliver was to be Monday.
> 
> I'm impressed.  Looks like if you select items that state ships via Amazon they are already in the Country.  These were obviously already in Calgary.
> 
> Craig




Oohhhh,

I’m looking for parallels... which ones did you get?


Brad


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 1, 2020)

Bradells said:


> Oohhhh,
> 
> I’m looking for parallels... which ones did you get?
> 
> ...




https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QSS3OV0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Haven't measured them with anything yet, but they look ok to me.  Nice sturdy box as well.

Craig


----------



## Bradells (Jul 1, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QSS3OV0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Haven't measured them with anything yet, but they look ok to me.  Nice sturdy box as well.
> 
> Craig



Looks great!

Although I could probably cut them in half and they’d still be too long to use on my machine (2” sherline vice) not to mention too tall for most of the kit...

I’m just wondering if I machine my own out of plastic or something (bolt down to a _milking_ (gah, darn auto-wrong! ... milling ...) plate and run an endmill along both long edges)

Brad


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 1, 2020)

Ya, you need the little guys.  I had some little one's for my mini-mill that I got from LMS.  $15 us + shipping.  Look around on Amazon, you'll probably find some little ones.

Craig


----------



## thriller007 (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow that was fast.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 2, 2020)

That was fast. Yeah I have same set but I prefer using the thicker ones in the 1/4 range not the 1/8.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 2, 2020)

What are your thoughts on wavy parallels? I've been humming and hawing about them.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 2, 2020)

Tom O said:


> What are your thoughts on wavy parallels? I've been humming and hawing about them.


Thats all I have right now and all I used on my "milling" attachment for the lathe but don't know any better.  I have a set of the ones discussed above coming also.  I think i may have started with the wavy ones because they were only 4.5" long and thats all I needed at the time and they were likely the cheapest I could find.  I now need longer ones.


----------

